# Miralax Worked, but Questions



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I was reading posts yesterday because I've had a tough couple weeks. I saw several posts about Miralax and, although I resisted it before, I thought it was worth a try. I did as *Lorilou* said and took it with MOM. Well, I had 3 BM's this morning. Stool was watery, but I don't care.Here are my questions:1. If you use Miralax, do you take it every day?2. How long have you been using it? I'm concerned that it will stop working as so many other products have. 3. There are so many warnings on the bottle: for occasional use, and do not use more than 7 days??4. Has anyone used it without MOM and had results?Thanks for any info.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

been using it for several years- not changing effectivenss- all laxatives say to use for brief periods- wouldnt let tht concern you. miralax is safe and the pharmacist said MOM is one the safest- she recommened it for my son, 9, who takes meds that constipate. hope this helpsLori


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

*Lorilou,* Thanks for the response. I didn't know that Miralax existed till late last year. That's interesting. Do you take it every day with MOM? I was thinking of taking it every day and every other day with MOM.I was also reading other posts about not using cascara sagrada for too long a period. I've used that for years in different formulations and the problem is that it really doesn't work anymore.







I'd still be interested in others' opinions about Miralax.


----------



## Jkristina (Feb 27, 2008)

I was told to use this becasue i didnt poop but once every two weeks. Yeah, it was not fun. i started taking this every day for several months. Maybe 2 months. It worked but i had side effects that no one told me about so i hope i can help you. Even though this stuff saved my life it still was a pain. Since this is a stool softner you need to understand that you will be going a lot more than normal. The more you take it the more you go. It got to the point where i was going 3 times a day. I only eat 1000 calories so i was pooping everything. This really helped clear me out. Once i relized this was not helping the bloating i stopped it. I had the same questions and concerns you posted. Would this work when i am off..what if the C comes back...How safe is it? What happens is your GI becomes so lubricated (put some of the miralax between your fingers...you can feel how silky it is) that everything goes through you. This will cause bloating because everything is working so fast. So now you have to make your intestines work without the miralax. I started to eat some oatmeal in the AM and drink coffee. The heat (and fiber in the coffee) allowed me to go without feeling bloated. This will work but you cant depend on it. You have to train your intestines to work on thier own. I recommend using this in the AM on an empty stomach. Again, this is only preparing your bowels to work on thier own. if you want to go in the morning then do this. Once you stop using the miralax you can drink coffee and that will work. Some med professionals would disagree with me but i really dont care. I mean, if doctors were so great than this site wouldnt be here...Neither would you, right!?Good luck!


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, *JKristina* I'm going to keep using it because it sure helped me after the last couple weeks which were not so good. Even enemas weren't working well and that can be very frustrating. "Some med professionals would disagree with me but i really dont care. I mean, if doctors were so great than this site wouldnt be here...Neither would you, right!?" --







That just made me laugh. When I think about some of the doctors over the years who told me 1) just use laxatives like Dulcolax and Exlax (got addicted and they stopped working) or 2) just increase fiber--made me WORSE. 3) Drink more water--believe this is good any way, but I drink 8 glasses a day.I don't think I'll ever be the type that can eat oatmeal and drink coffee and will have a normal BM. I like this as a breakfast already. I've been IBS-C for 34 years. I took it with MOM, so I was wondering about not taking the MOM. Lorilou mentioned taking them together.If it keeps working, I'll be a happy camper.







I really don't want to take other laxatives for fear of damaging an already non-working colon.


----------



## Jkristina (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with the "not taking laxatives" thing. They can mess up ur entire system. U might want to stick with the miralax then since that seems to work best for you. Remember though...i started taking miralax 1 year after having really bad IBS-C. In other words, my system was not having C issues for that long. Since you mentioned that u have had this problem for 34 years i can see why you want to take miralax longer than a few months! The only reason you will never be able to go normally is because you have told yourself you wont. if you think you will then you will. It wont happen today or tomorrow but it will happen. I thought the same thing. For the past month i have been extremely bloated as a reult of a late period. Or so i thought. Once that started the bloating did not stop. nothing worked. I just got a refill for neomycin last night and i think it might help. Point is...there is some way to make this better...we just have to find it


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't want to sound negative or discourage you from taking Miralax, only to inform you. I too am always searching for relief. Since I have severe allergies I usually check with my dr b/4 taking anything I haven't tried b/4. My allergist said most of his patients could not tolerate anything with propylene glycol. His words, "you know it is anti freeze"? It seems it's in everything.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just took Miralax last nigth.Tiny amount.I didn't sleep well.My rectum kept vibrating and expelling gas.Damn lolI have been to the bathroom this morning tho.Easier than usual.I'm better but i have a long way to go.The problem is i have a *resistance* in my left colon.It is close to a* pseudo-obstruction*.So the bloat pressure accumulate there giving me pounding headaches.I took Golytely in the past since i'm from Canada and apparently this is the same stuff.But the Miralax doctor told me to take Dulcolax to clean hard stool before Miralax.He said otherwise you will get bloated.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So rigth now i'm still not sure how and when to take Miralax.I hesitate to take large amount of it thinking i may have inner pressure build up.Interesting that you said it is a lubricant.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Wait... so Miralax is a stool softener/ lubricant? Really?


----------



## tova194 (Jan 14, 2008)

miralex is an osmotic laxative that draws water to the digestive system


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

so... is this the same as a stool softener/lubricant? or no... what am I not understanding here


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I can't beleive Miralax.I took only a tiny amount and get EXTREM PRODUCTION OF GAS.Ridiculous.It only help 10%.I have less C but i couldn't get out of home anyway.It's like applying a plaster on burned skin.It will not cure lol


----------

